# Adobe storage?



## rob211 (Feb 13, 2015)

As I understand it, with a new Photographer subscription you get 2GB regular old cloud storage (same as a free CC account) and unlimited storage on "Lightroom web" for any smart previews you use to sync LR Mobile.

I haven't been able to find out if you can increase that 2GB, short of going to a Teams membership. Can you?

Does Adobe offer any online photo storage at this point that is tied into the CC subscription? (I'm not counting Behance, which is different than just storage.)

How does Revel fit into this? Would a premium subscription be an entirely separate subscription, more or less as an alternative to Flickr? I have what I guess is a free account there as well, showing 2GB, which is separate (?) from CC.

Thanks...trying to get my online stuff sorted.


----------



## clee01l (Feb 13, 2015)

I haven't been able to figure it out either.  It would be useful if Adobe were to consolidate everything in one place.   that 2GB used to be 20GB and then I renewed my subscription and it dropped down to 2GB  The CC Storage will let you store more than photo files.  You can also store LR catalogs.   And then there are PSCC Assets Libraries.  Haven't figured out how to make use of that yet.  Revel seems a mystery too. It used to be Photoshop.come and there is still a Publish Service in LR. This is now broken and no publish service to AdobeRevel.


----------



## rob211 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hmm. My publish service to Revel worked; I had to reauthorize it by signing in or something. Pretty bare bones. Not sure I want to go to the effort of putting much there.


----------

